# Tennant reconditioning!!



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I found a company that reconditions them. they strip it paint it and put new everything back in it. might be a good sponsor for this site. 
http://www.metroequipment.com/ReconditionProcess.htm


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Tennant Reconditioning*

Yes, we certainly do,
And thank you for suggesting we become a sponsor, thats a good idea.
As far as the Tennant reconditioning goes, we've been rebuilding Tennant machines for almost 23 years, and are known through out the country for our excellent quality rebuilds. We've had them next to brand new tennants a few times and you honestly can not tell the difference! The only difference really being the cost at about half the price of new. All of our reconditioned sweeper and floor scrubber machines come with 0 hours and a warranty. We also carry a variety of low hour good condition used sweepers as well. A good alternative to buying a new machine, or just starting out.

For more info and pictures, visit our website:
http://www.metroequipment.com


----------

